# Dropping Soon?



## Macky3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 

So I postedabout my black lyretail that is pregnant about a week ago...I havent been home the last two days so I was not able to monitor her behavior....but today she has been shaking herself about from side to side. I wasnt sure if this was a contraction that she was undergoing...? She is doing this away from the filter and so its not the current that is giving her trouble...And if this is a sign that she is going to drop...should I move her to my 8 gallon drop bucket?


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

This could possibly be a sign that she is going to drop or has started already.

As i had responded on your other thread..

I personally would not move the momma. I like to put as little of stress on the mommas as possible. But others have different options, which is fine. Everyone does things differently. 

I personally wait for the momma to drop the fry and then use a net or turkey baster to catch the fry and move them.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just let her give birth in the tank - it is far less stressful and that way you are insuring that only the strong ones survive!


----------

